# Getting Driving license in Malaysi for EP holders



## rohit99 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I am an EP holder in Malaysia and started learning CAR driving only after coming here. Now, can I apply for a driving license considering the fact that I never had a driving license in my whole life. But as i mentioned I learned CAR driving here and planning to buy a car but for that I need a license. Can somebody help me in this regard.

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## sanyog_anurag (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Rohit,

I'm also in same condition , and have lost my India DL .. now I could not seek it from India , so wanted to have it Malaysia.

did you managed to get the license.

thanks
Sanyog


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

You can try to contact any driving school nearby your place. I believe it is possible for foreigner to get Malaysia driving license if you can meet the criteria


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

yes you can get a driving license in Malaysia, even though you are a foreigner.


----------



## sanyog_anurag (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks veriya, ereype... 

good to know there is a possibility , otherwise would have to travel all way back to get one and the cost ...


----------

